# Muscle Help



## Ping898 (Oct 1, 2007)

So, I seem to be having lots of trouble with my muscles lately.  Either I am getting really bad cramps in my calfs, the kind that wake you in the middle of the night and make you scream or I keep straining muscles in my neck/back/ or shoulders.
I am trying to figure out why all of a sudden this is becoming and issue.  I thought maybe dehydration might be contributing to the cramps, but I've been drinking so much I feel like I go to the bathroom every ten minutes and I am still having problems.
I know stretching is also important, but when I am hurting myself it is at a completely unexpected time.  Like I strained/pulled a muscle in my back/neck area today while carrying a backpack that wasn't all that heavy and was sitting properly on both shoulders at the time and was over a relatively short distance. 
Any ideas on why suddenly all my muscles seem to be going haywire and what I might do to stop it?


----------



## terryl965 (Oct 1, 2007)

Not enough fluids, and alot more streching. We can only go so long before we always hurt but these will help the process.


----------



## exile (Oct 1, 2007)

Ping, see a doctor about it, please. Mention the unexpected cramps. You want to make sure there aren't any neuromuscular issues involved. Terry's probably right (dehydration, calcium shortages, etc), but also get your MD to check you out on this next time you're there. If you find you're having muscle tremors for no apparent reason, you might mention that too.


----------



## jks9199 (Oct 1, 2007)

While this is in no way a substitute for medical advice -- you might try adding a banana or some other source of potassium, as well.  I came across that somewhere, and I've found that it helps when I'm having muscle cramps.

But if you're frequently having serious muscle cramps, especially if you can't pin them on specific exercise events...  You really ought to get qualified medical advice.


----------



## Ping898 (Oct 1, 2007)

jks9199 said:


> While this is in no way a substitute for medical advice


 
Don't worry, I never take the advice here over medical advice, I have some common sense  and you all aren't doctors, but since I am in the middle of trying to move, I know realistically I won't be going to the doctor anytime soon and a lot of the people here have some experience with injuries or dealing with the body....



> might try adding a banana or some other source of potassium, as well



I do have a banana most days, I make myself a breakfast protein smoothie and always have a banana in it.

It may very be a deficiency in another element though, I admit to being lax in taking my vitamins...



> Not enough fluids, and alot more streching.


 
How much is enough then?  I am drinking 100 oz of water or more a day, any more and I will make myself sick.
And I strech a lot when I workout (which is 4 to 5 days a week), but I am not hurting myself when I work out.  I get the normal aches and pains and muscle fatigue that everyone else does, but not injuries.  I seem to get the injuries while doing something innocent like carrying a backpack from my car in the parking deck into my office...how do I anticipate something like that?


----------



## Jade Tigress (Oct 1, 2007)

jks9199 said:


> While this is in no way a substitute for medical advice -- you might try adding a banana or some other source of potassium, as well.  I came across that somewhere, and I've found that it helps when I'm having muscle cramps.
> 
> But if you're frequently having serious muscle cramps, especially if you can't pin them on specific exercise events...  You really ought to get qualified medical advice.



I agree with all the advice given so far, my first thought like jks's was needing potassium. If they don't let up be sure to see your doc though.


----------



## terryl965 (Oct 1, 2007)

*How much is enough then? I am drinking 100 oz of water or more a day, any more and I will make myself sick.
*
Yes that shuld be enough but the question would be how much does your body go though in a normal day.

*And I strech a lot when I workout (which is 4 to 5 days a week), but I am not hurting myself when I work out. I get the normal aches and pains and muscle fatigue that everyone else does, but not injuries. I seem to get the injuries while doing something innocent like carrying a backpack from my car in the parking deck into my office...how do I anticipate something like that?*

I would suggest seeing someone then either a doctor od a chiropactor to see if there is something wrong.

I'm sorry you are having this trouble and hope it gets better before it gets worst.


----------



## Kacey (Oct 1, 2007)

If you're getting enough water, potassium, and calcium - and it sounds like you are - then I'd second the advice to go see a doctor.  I'm not sure what else could be causing that type of muscle cramp/strain, and I'd be afraid to speculate.

Here's hoping it's something minor and easily fixable!


----------



## Brian King (Oct 1, 2007)

The leg cramps and back and neck strains are likely connected. It might be something as innocent as getting new footwear or bed to something like an injury to the body that the other areas are trying to correct or avoid the pain from. 

Some things that you might want to think about. Have you had any injuries lately (1 to 6 months) that you thought were not bad or that felt like they were corrected? Have you changed your workout routines? Changed your diet? Changed your sleeping habits (hours or location)? Are you experiencing more stress that you may be holding in your shoulders or neck (a divorce, change in jobs, moving, or death of spouse or family member?) 

A lot of people hold stress and tension in their bodies. If it is held long enough it can cause all sorts of physical problems. 

Good luck
Brian King


----------



## g-bells (Oct 1, 2007)

besides seeing a dr. , you might want to check your sodium intake. along with potassium your ph levels can be out of whack.


----------



## jks9199 (Oct 1, 2007)

Ping898 said:


> How much is enough then? I am drinking 100 oz of water or more a day, any more and I will make myself sick.


That might be too much water...  Which is can be just as bad as too little.  In the last year or two, a DC police officer died during patrol bicycle school because he actually drank too much water.


> And I strech a lot when I workout (which is 4 to 5 days a week), but I am not hurting myself when I work out. I get the normal aches and pains and muscle fatigue that everyone else does, but not injuries. I seem to get the injuries while doing something innocent like carrying a backpack from my car in the parking deck into my office...how do I anticipate something like that?


 
I'd look at the ergonomics of your office, and also how you're doing those routine tasks.  Lots of people injur themselves because of doing things like lifting stuff the wrong way, or even a poorly designed office that's causing strain.  In fact, that could very easily be a cause of your neck and shoulder pain.


----------



## Kennedy_Shogen_Ryu (Oct 2, 2007)

It's been stated quite a few times already, but I must concur, go see a doctor, above and beyond all.  Too many people wait too long to see a doctor and it can come back to haunt you!​


----------



## HelloKitty (Oct 23, 2007)

Ping898 said:


> Any ideas on why suddenly all my muscles seem to be going haywire and what I might do to stop it?


Many people in the gym recommended my husband bananas (he usually has cramps, specially leg cramps...) because of the potassium. Stretching after the classes is very good too, to avoid lactic acid. (Quote: "The process of lactic acid removal takes approximately one hour, but this can be accelerated by undertaking an appropriate cool down that ensures a rapid and continuous supply of oxygen to the muscles." SOURCE: http://www.brianmac.co.uk/lactic.htm)

But if it seems really serious and you are worried because it's very frequent, etc, the best advice is visiting a doctor.


----------

